# CBC Looking to interview Canadian in Baja



## canexpat (Aug 15, 2009)

URGENT: CBC News wants to interview a Canadian Expat in Baja- Mexico regarding Jimena. If you know someone living there that would do an interview tomorrow am (Sept 3rd), please let me know.

Allan Nichols
[email protected]
the Canadian Expat Association
www.thecanadianexpat.com


----------



## elchante (Dec 22, 2008)

Allan, if you are still interested, within the past few hours there was a posting on mulege.net about the effects of the storm in mid-Baja. go to the website, then forums, then choose the Mulege discussion forum. it gives you some details. apparently the area was very hard hit by Jimena. (Mulege is a small village about 45 miles north of the larger town of Loreto on the eastern coast of Baja.)


----------



## canexpat (Aug 15, 2009)

*Thanks*



elchante said:


> Allan, if you are still interested, within the past few hours there was a posting on mulege.net about the effects of the storm in mid-Baja. go to the website, then forums, then choose the Mulege discussion forum. it gives you some details. apparently the area was very hard hit by Jimena. (Mulege is a small village about 45 miles north of the larger town of Loreto on the eastern coast of Baja.)


Thanks for that. Unfortunately the program ran this morning. The search was really really last minute. 

Regards,

Allan Nichols
The Canadian Expat Association


----------

